# Streaming device



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know of a streaming device that can receive Netflix, Amazon Prime and HBOGO and Showtime anytime with DirecTV authorization?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sony blu Ray players for one.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Roku.


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought an Amazon Fire TV Stick recently. Got it at Best Buy on sale for $25; regular price is $39 at Amazon.
I bought it primarily for Amazon Prime. I'm also running Netflix (30 day trial), Prime music, Crackle, and a few others.
HBO GO is coming any day now, Showtime is working but not yet with DirecTV. I'm pretty sure that will come soon.
I also sideloaded two apps from my tablet, BS Player and ES File Explorer. I use them for watching movies stored on my PC. The stick also comes with a number of other apps you can install, one of which is called ViMu Player. It also plays movies on my PC. Everything works fine except for Netflix. For some reason video freezes up about 10-15 minutes from the end of the movie I'm watching, audio continues. I have to back out and then resume to finish watching. It's the only app that gives me any problems. Everything else works fine. Not a real problem as there are other ways I can run Netflix if I decide to subscribe to it.
Again my main use is Prime, which gives me no issues.
The stick is a great gadget for the price. Very pleased with it. Buying another one for a second tv.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Jacksmyname said:


> I bought an Amazon Fire TV Stick recently. Got it at Best Buy on sale for $25; regular price is $39 at Amazon.
> I bought it primarily for Amazon Prime. I'm also running Netflix (30 day trial), Prime music, Crackle, and a few others.
> HBO GO is coming any day now, Showtime is working but not yet with DirecTV. I'm pretty sure that will come soon.
> I also sideloaded two apps from my tablet, BS Player and ES File Explorer. I use them for watching movies stored on my PC. The stick also comes with a number of other apps you can install, one of which is called ViMu Player. It also plays movies on my PC. Everything works fine except for Netflix. For some reason video freezes up about 10-15 minutes from the end of the movie I'm watching, audio continues. I have to back out and then resume to finish watching. It's the only app that gives me any problems. Everything else works fine. Not a real problem as there are other ways I can run Netflix if I decide to subscribe to it.
> ...


I have Amazon Fire TV but I'm not so sure Showtime for DirecTV or HBOGO at all is coming soon.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

The Roku streaming stick will


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Hard to believe, but I was wrong. Checked today and HBOGO is now active on my Amazon FireTV with DirecTV sign in. I now have hope for Showtime which has been on the device since it shipped, but as of yet does not have DirecTV sign in.

HBOGO app a bit wonky, but now that it's here I believe they'll work out the kinks


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Showtime anytime activation now avaliable for DirecTV on Amazon Fire TV


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Billzebub said:


> Showtime anytime activation now avaliable for DirecTV on Amazon Fire TV


And with the stick.


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

A PC running Windows? :grin:

On top of that, a lot of video on the net only work on PCs.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I used to see pictures of ADDONS when either VIDEOS or MUSIC directories are highlighted. Then when rebooting my Matricom GBox Midnight MX2. I saw this on the screen.

View attachment 26580


I have no idea what this screen means. So I decided to reboot the Matricom because screen stayed on the TV screen a looooong time. After rebooting the ADDON pictures were not visible when either of those categories were highlighted.

My Favourites were still saved.

Any idea why this strange screen showed up and why the ADDON icons disappeared.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

